# does anyone have a car with flexdrive



## UBrokeEveryRide (Mar 29, 2017)

I actually thought I had absorbed every sucker punch this uber gig had to offer I mean I been deactivated almost robbed almost raped the worst customers but not to mention the robbing and raping uber does. well here goes the grand finale ummm* flexdrive *if you don't already know if you do uber with a *flexdrive car *well thanks for letting me know *flexdrive *that we can no longer pimp your cars thru the uber service ummm I ain't picking no crazies in my own car so thanks for firing me I was about to quit your dumb no money making slave driving chariot any *waze! *it's still a bomber though although I'm going to get thru this bs of not having a part time job I'm be aight sucker *punch*

is this permanent does anybody know if uber and flexdrive no longer partners they actually say you can no longer driver for uber at *this time. *


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

You spent money on flexdrive when you had a perfectly good vehicle already? No wonder you thought you were driving for Slave Wages.

Well, one less driver in Georgia, good news for me... good luck in the future!


----------



## UBrokeEveryRide (Mar 29, 2017)

good luck with the property damage over time sucker


----------



## FormerDriverAtl (Nov 15, 2015)

Wow. What's flex drive?


----------

